# TgAb and TPO results



## michelle36 (Sep 12, 2013)

HI there,

Just wondering what these results mean:

Anti Tg is 3
Anti TPO is 25

I was diagnosed with Graves Disease back in 2005. Recently my naturopath wanted me to get these blood tests done as he believes I could actually have Hashimotos instead.

What do these results mean?

Thanks
Michelle Livingston


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

That you have low levels of those antibodies, but people with Graves can. What has your TSI looked like in the past?

Anti Tg, also known as TgAB or just TG: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm

Anti TPO or just TPO: http://www.mayomedicallaboratories.com/test-catalog/Clinical+and+Interpretive/81765


----------



## michelle36 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I don't know what TSI is?

TSH 1.5 (.40-4.0)
Free T4 12 (10-24)
Free T3 5 (2.5-6)

Ultrasound results: Goiter, no masses

thanks
Michelle


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

TSI is Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin, another antibody test. It should have been run when you were diagnosed with Graves. It's also used to judge if a person with Graves has gone into remission while on anti-thyroid drugs. If you haven't had it done then I would suggest you request it, as Graves can also have a hypo phase, plus symptoms can and do cross over. Are you currently taking anything for your thyroid?


----------



## michelle36 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi again, yes I am on 5mg of carbimazole per day
thanks
Michelle


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

michelle36 said:


> Hi again, yes I am on 5mg of carbimazole per day
> thanks
> Michelle


For how long? Do you have previous labs you could post?

I'm curious as to what your lab and med patterns have been like because your Free T4 is pretty low in the range. Both TSH and Free T3 lag behind it, so if it continues to drop you're going to end up hypo before too much longer. If you've been on the carbimazole for at least 18 months then it's definitely time to check your TSI, and if not then it might be time to drop your carbimazole to 2.5 mg per day, but to know that I'd have to see your history.


----------



## michelle36 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi again,

Probably 6 months, maybe longer. My last test was done in June this year and

TSH 2.6 (0.4-4.0)
FT4 12 (10-24)
FT3 - for some reason the doc didn't have results but looking back a few years back the FT3 would be around 4.5-4

Michelle


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Alright, looks like your FT4 is pretty stable which is good.


----------

